# Καρπούζι



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

Και η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Το καρπούζι λεγόταν στα ελληνικά υδροπέπων, στα αγγλικά θυμάστε ότι το λένε watermelon, ε; Στα τούρκικα karpuz. 
Νέα


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Και το τουρκικό karpuz και το ρωσικό арбуз προέρχονται από το περσικό _χαρμπούζα_ (هندوانه).

ΥΓ Η δεύτερη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Το Αρμπούζοφ σημαίνει Καρπούζης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Και η μάπα είναι το κοινό λάχανο. Όταν λέμε «μάπα το καρπούζι», εννοούμε ότι το καρπούζι βγήκε άγουρο και άγλυκο (όταν πια το «σφάξαμε»). Μεταφορικά, ότι διαψεύστηκαν οι προσδοκίες μας (άνθρακες ο θησαυρός — a mare's nest; μπα, θα πρέπει να ανοίξω νήμα).

Επίσημη ονομασία: _Citrullus lanatus_. Κίτρουλος ο εριώδης (γιατί «εριώδης»;).

Τρίτη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Η _μάπα_ θα έπρεπε να γράφεται _μάππα_, λέει το ΛΝΕΓ.


Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί αρχίσαμε αυτό το νήμα και τι θα πρέπει να δω στα Νέα, αλλά είναι πρωί ακόμα και δεν με ενοχλούν τα παράξενα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί αρχίσαμε αυτό το νήμα και τι θα πρέπει να δω στα Νέα, αλλά είναι πρωί ακόμα και δεν με ενοχλούν τα παράξενα.


Να διαφωτίσω: διότι
1. Είμαστε στον παιδότοπο
2. Είναι λέξη-τίτλος κατεξοχήν δροσιστικά και καλοκαιριάτικα
3. Έχει γλωσσική αναφορά
4. α) Στα "Νέα", γιατί η φράση είναι κατά λέξη κοπιπάστα από κει, μην κουραζόμαστε να γράφουμε (άλλο αν μερικοί έχουν κατόπιν προβληματισμούς και δεν τη γλυτώσαμε)
β) Γιατί, όπως δείχνει η είδηση, οι αγρότες είναι παντού καρπαζοεισπράχτορες


----------



## Elsa (Aug 3, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> β) Γιατί, όπως δείχνει η είδηση, οι αγρότες είναι παντού καρπαζοεισπράχτορες



Κι εγώ, διάβασα _*καρπουζοεισπράχτορες*_, ασφαλώς!  

@Nickel: Για ένα καρπούζι, δεν χρειάζονται δικαιολογίες! Πάντα είναι ευπρόσδεκτο, ειδικά μέσα στον Αύγουστο!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ για τη _μάππα_ (_μάπα_) ακολουθεί την ίδια λογική που ακολουθεί λ.χ. και στο (αν κι εκεί διαπράττει λαθροχειρία αγνοώντας το επίσης μτγν _μαντίλιον_) _μαντήλι _(_μαντίλι_)_:_ Μτγν λέξη διατηρεί την ιστορική της ορθογραφία.

Το ΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί τη _μάπ(π)α_ σε ένα λήμμα για όλες τις σημασίες, ενώ το ΛΚΝ σε τρία ξεχωριστά λήμματα. Για το ΛΚΝ, λοιπόν, η _μάπα_ "πρόσωπο, μούρη" προέρχεται από τη _μάπα_ "λάχανο", η οποία προέρχεται από ιταλ. διαλεκτ. _mappa_ (χωρίς περαιτέρω ετυμολόγηση) — ενώ η _μάπα_ "σφουγγαρίστρα | άχρηστος, κακής ποιότητας" προέρχεται από ελνστ _μάππα_ "πανί, πετσέτα", το οποίο με τη σειρά του ανάγεται στο λατ _mappa_. Για το ΛΝΕΓ, όλα (μαζί και η σημασία _μάπα_ "φάπα") ανάγονται στο μτγν _μάππα_ < λατ _mappa_.

Η τέταρτη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Η ετυμολογία του αγγλικού *mop* "σφουγγαρίζω" ανάγεται στο ίδιο έτυμον με τη δική μας _μάπα_:
[1375–1425; earlier _*map*_, late ME *mappe*, apocopated var. of *mappel* < ML *mappula* a cloth, *equiv. to L mapp(a) napkin* + -_ula_ -ULE]

Η πέμπτη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Η ετυμολογία του αγγλικού *map* "χάρτης" επίσης ανάγεται στο ίδιο έτυμον με τη δική μας _μάπα_:
[1350–1400; ME *mappe*-(mounde) < ML *mappa mundi* map of the world; *special use of L mappa napkin*, said to be < Punic (ΣτΖ: δηλ. καρχηδονιακής προέλευσης, άρα τελικά φοινικικής;)]

Η έκτη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Και το αγγλικό _map_ έχει τη σημασία "πρόσωπο, μούρη", όπως ακριβώς κι η δική μας _μάπα_:
_Slang_. the face: _Wipe that smile off that ugly map of yours_.

Η έβδομη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Τη σημασιακή σχέση ανάμεσα στο λάχανο και το κεφάλι τη βρίσκουμε και στην ετυμολογία τού αγγλ _cabbage_:
[1350–1400; ME _caboche_, _caboge_, _cabage_ head of cabbage < dial. OF (Picardy, Normandy) *lit., head*, noggin, equiv. to _ca-_ formative in expressive words, of uncert. orig. + _boche_; see BOSS2, BOTCH2]

Η όγδοη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Και το λάχανο στην αγγλική (_cabbage_) χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τον βλάκα ή τον αναξιόλογο άνθρωπο, αυτόν που είναι στα καθ' ημάς _μάπας_:
_Chiefly Brit. Informal_. a stupid, dull, or spiritless person.

Η ένατη άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Και η ελληνική λέξη για το λάχανο (_κράμβη_) εισήχθη στην αγγλική:
_crambo_ "inferior rhyme" [1600–10; earlier _crambe_ < L _crambē repetita_ phrase used by Juvenal in reference to unimaginative writing, lit., repeated (i.e., re-served) cabbage (< Gk _κράμβη _kind of cabbage)]

Η σκυτάλη για το επόμενο φυτό του μπαξεδονήματος τούτου: Η σημασία _μάπα_ "άχρηστος, κακής ποιότητας" αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ _lemon_ (δηλ. _λεμόνι_).

Η άχρηστη πληροφορία για τον tsiouX2: Αναρωτιόμαστε διότι ο σύνδεσμος είναι προς την κεντρική σελίδα των Νέων, κι όχι προς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

@Zazula: Σιγά τα λάχανα! 

Βλέπω στο ΛΝΕΓ ότι η _κράμβη_ χαρακτηρίζει όλη την οικογένεια (δηλ, εκτός από το λάχανο, και το κουνουπίδι κλπ), ότι λέγεται έτσι επειδή τα ζαρωμένα φύλλα δείχνουν σαν ξεραμένα (_κραμβός=ξηρός_), κι ότι ανάγεται σε κοινή ΠΙΕ ρίζα με το έτυμον της _κράμπας_ "μυϊκή σύσπαση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η σκυτάλη για το επόμενο φυτό του μπαξεδονήματος τούτου: Η σημασία _μάπα_ "άχρηστος, κακής ποιότητας" αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ _lemon_ (δηλ. _λεμόνι_).



Και επεκτείνοντας φυτολογικά το νήμα, την πολύ κακή κίνηση στο σκάκι που οι Αγγλοσάξωνες την λένε lemon, εμείς τη λέμε πατάτα --υποθέτω ότι η αναλογία δεν θα περιορίζεται στο σκάκι... :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Προτείνω ένα στίκι με τίτλο _η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας. _

Εκτός από την οικογένειά μου, χρησιμοποιεί κανένας άλλος τη λέξη μάπα για να περιγράψει τη σφουγγαρίστρα ή το λάχανο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2009)

Διάσημοι Έλληνες Καρπούζηδες (και Αρμπούζηδες...):
Ευγενία Καρπούζη
Διονύσιος Αρμπούζης, στρατηγός, πρώτος ΑΓΕΕΘΑ μετά την πτώση της χούντας


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η άχρηστη πληροφορία για τον tsiouX2: Αναρωτιόμαστε διότι ο σύνδεσμος είναι προς την κεντρική σελίδα των Νέων, κι όχι προς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο.


Αα, σωστά, γιατί βλέπω την "έσφαξαν" την είδηση, που ήταν στο κάτω μέρος, στο ΚΛΙΚ, και με φωτογραφιούλα έναν τύπο που βούταγε ένα καρπούζι από τις κινητοποιήσεις των Ισπανών αγροτών, εκεί που τώρα έχει ...Του αϊτού τον οδηγό.

@dr. Χε, και μένα στον Αρμπούζη πήγε το μυαλό μου. Φαίνονται οι παλιές καραβάνες...


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Επιτέλους, να λυθεί αυτό το μυστήριο.

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=21&ct=8#photo_main


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επίσημη ονομασία: _Citrullus lanatus_. Κίτρουλος ο εριώδης (γιατί «εριώδης»;).


Δεν θα πάει κανείς μια μαλλί, να μας πει πού το εβρήκε και ο κίτρουλος;



SBE said:


> Εκτός από την οικογένειά μου, χρησιμοποιεί κανένας άλλος τη λέξη μάπα για να περιγράψει τη σφουγγαρίστρα ή το λάχανο;


Από τότε που κατέβηκα στην Αθήνα, ναι. Η λέξη _μάπα_ "σφουγγαρίστρα" έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει τη γυναίκα που σφουγγαρίζει, παρά μόνο το σχετικό εργαλείο (αν και οι σημασίες για έναν τυπικό άντρα συμφύρονται).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Και μια απορία που με τρώει: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επέδρασε (παρετυμολογικά ή άλλως) η λέξη *καρπός* στην τροπή χ->κ & μπ->π (_χαρμπούζ_->_καρπούζ_), όταν πέρασε η λέξη από τα περσικά στα τουρκικά;

ΥΓ Καλά, μιλάμε η οικογένεια και οι γόνοι τής ΠΙΕ απ' όπου ετυμολογείται ο _καρπός_, είναι περιβόλι τεράστιο!


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη _μάπα_ "σφουγγαρίστρα" έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει τη γυναίκα που σφουγγαρίζει, παρά μόνο το σχετικό εργαλείο (αν και οι σημασίες για έναν τυπικό άντρα συμφύρονται).


Η γυναίκα που σφουγγαρίζει είναι καθαρίστρια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η γυναίκα που σφουγγαρίζει είναι καθαρίστρια.


*σφουγγαρίστρα* η [sfuŋgarístra] O25 *:* *1.*οικιακό εργαλείο που αποτελείται από ένα στέλεχος, στην άκρη του οποίου είναι προσαρμοσμένο ένα κροσσωτό σφουγγαρόπανο που στύβεται, συνήθ. με έναν ειδικό μηχανισμό. *2. *(παρωχ.) καθαρίστρια που σφουγγαρίζει πατώματα και σκάλες. [_σφουγγαρισ- (σφουγγαρίζω) -τρα_]


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2009)

Όταν κολλάς ένσημα, είσαι _καθαρίστρια_ (και όχι _καθαρίστρα_). Όταν δεν κολλάς, είσαι _σφουγγαρίστρα_ (και όχι _σφουγγαρίστρια_).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

Και όταν γλείφεις το πάτωμα και τους πάντες, χωρίς ένσημα, σφουγγοκωλάριος.


----------



## crystal (Aug 3, 2009)

Ένας από τους πιο απολαυστικούς μπλόγκερς πειραματίζεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εκτός από την οικογένειά μου, χρησιμοποιεί κανένας άλλος τη λέξη μάπα για να περιγράψει τη σφουγγαρίστρα ή το λάχανο;


Στην οικογένειά μου μάπα είναι οπωσδήποτε το λάχανο -- αλλά όχι η σφουγγαρίστρα, είναι εκείνη η κόκκινη σκούπα με τις κλωστές που μαζεύει τη σκόνη, που άλλοι τη λένε και πανιάρα.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και το τουρκικό karpuz και το ρωσικό арбуз προέρχονται από το περσικό _χαρμπούζα_ (هندوانه).



Σύμφωνα με το αγγλο-περσικό λεξικό του Yavar Dehghani (IBEX Publishers, 2008), *kharboze* σημαίνει πεπόνι. Στα περσικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *hendevâne*.


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2009)

Τη λέξη μάπα = σφουγγαρίστρα την έμαθα στο στρατό. Τον μάπα = βλάκα τον ήξερα από παλιά. Τη μάπα = λάχανο πολύ αργότερα. Υπήρχε και μια άλλη ΜΑΠΠΑ, το Μέτωπο Άρνησης Πάσης Πολιτικής Απόχρωσης, φοιτητική παράταξη που δρούσε μόνο στη σχολή ΧημΜηχΕΜΠ αμέσως μετά τη μεταπολίτευση, μύγα μέσα στο γάλα της υπερπολιτικοποίησης. Δεν βάσταξε πολύ.

Μάπας είναι επίσης ο αργιλές, αν πιστέψουμε τον Λαπαθιώτη σε ετυμολογικό του ποίημα, εδώ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/lapathiotis/tsilies.html

Όσο για το καρπούζι, η άχρηστη πληροφορία που έχω να συνεισφέρω είναι ότι στα ουγγρικά λέγεται görögdinnye παναπεί καταλέξη 'ελληνικό πεπόνι'. Dinnye είναι το πεπόνι.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όσο για το καρπούζι, η άχρηστη πληροφορία που έχω να συνεισφέρω είναι ότι στα ουγγρικά λέγεται görögdinnye παναπεί καταλέξη 'ελληνικό πεπόνι'. Dinnye είναι το πεπόνι.



Κι άλλη άχρηστη πληροφορία:
Προς αποφυγή σύγχυσης με το καρπούζι, οι Ούγγροι λένε και *sárgadinnye*, δηλαδή "κίτρινο πεπόνι".

Yet one more:
Ενώ στα ισπανικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *sandía*, στα ισπανοεβραϊκά/λαδίνο το λένε *karpuz*.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Η άχρηστη παρατήρησή μου - και με ερωτηματικό μάλιστα - στην άχρηστη πληροφορία των αγαπητών από πάνω είναι μήπως το ουγγρικό dinnye είναι πεπονάκι ρωσικής εισαγωγής, γιατί το ονλάιν αυτόματο βγάζει dinya дыня .


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Σύμφωνα με το αγγλο-περσικό λεξικό του Yavar Dehghani (IBEX Publishers, 2008), *kharboze* σημαίνει πεπόνι. Στα περσικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *hendevâne*.


Παρότι το καρπούζι και το πεπόνι ανήκουν σε διαφορετικά γένη της ίδιας οικογένειας, σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο οι ονομασίες τους σε πολλές γλώσσες συγγενεύουν. Εγώ δεν είπα άλλωστε ότι _χαρμπούζα_ σημαίνει _καρπούζι_, είπα ότι είναι περσική λέξη. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Σύμφωνα με το αγγλο-περσικό λεξικό του Yavar Dehghani (IBEX Publishers, 2008), *kharboze* σημαίνει πεπόνι. Στα περσικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *hendevâne*.



Ωστόσο, καλά τα λέει ο Ζαζ, το _karpuz _όντως προέρχεται από την περσική λέξη (πωςτηνείπαμε; ) η οποία όντως σημαίνει _πεπόνι_. Για τουρκομαθείς, πληροφορίες εδώ (34).


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> μήπως το ουγγρικό dinnye είναι πεπονάκι ρωσικής εισαγωγής, γιατί το ονλάιν αυτόματο βγάζει dinya дыня .



Δεν έχω στη διάθεσή μου ετυμολογικό λεξικό της ουγγρικής, αλλά απ' ότι γνωρίζω τα σλαβικά της δάνεια προέρχονται κυρίως από τη σερβοκροατική και τη σλοβακική: 
- *диња* / *dinja* _(σερβοκροατ.)_
- *dyňa* _(σλοβακ.)_


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Να συνεχίσουμε με τις άχρηστες πληροφορίες;  Το αγγλ _melon_ προέρχεται από το ελληνικό _μήλο_ (το ελλην _μηλοπέπων_, δηλ πεπόνι σε σχήμα μήλου, πέρασε στη λατινική κι έπειτα σφάχτηκε στη μέση μένοντας μισό). :) _Πέπων_ σημαίνει ώριμος, γινωμένος, αυτός που 'χει γίνει μαλακός απ' τον ήλιο, ο πεπανθείς () — που μέσω της φράσης _πέπων σίκυος_ (δηλ "ώριμο αγγούρι", που δηλώνει το πεπόνι καθότι μόνο ώριμο τρώγεται σε αντιδιαστολή με το αγγούρι του ίδιου γένους) έδωσε το αγγλ _pepo_ που δηλώνει κολοκύθες, πεπόνια κι αγγούρια.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2009)

Και να σκεφτείτε ότι είμαστε στο playground... Μα τι επαγγελματική διαστροφή, πια;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και να σκεφτείτε ότι είμαστε στο playground... Μα τι επαγγελματική διαστροφή, πια;


Μ' έκαψες τώρα. Πού να πώ στον Zaz. να διορθώσει τον τόνο του αγγουριού σε "σικυός" - οπότε ας πούμε ότι είναι από άλλη "διαστροφή", που άντρες δεν σηκώνουν μύγα στο ...σπαθί τους. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μ' έκαψες τώρα. Πού να πώ στον Zaz. να διορθώσει τον τόνο του αγγουριού σε "σικυός" - οπότε ας πούμε ότι είναι από άλλη "διαστροφή", που άντρες δεν σηκώνουν μύγα στο ...σπαθί τους. :)


Μα, εγώ είδα «πέπων σίκυος ή σικυός» — απλώς δεν τα έγραψα και τα δύο. :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

Να συνεχίσω; :)
Στα βασκικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *angurri*. Φυσικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι στα ιταλικά λέγεται *anguria*, λέξη ελληνικής προέλευσης:
www.etimo.it/?term=anguria&find=cerca


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μα, εγώ είδα «πέπων σίκυος ή σικυός» — απλώς δεν τα έγραψα και τα δύο. :)


Ήξερα μόνο το δεύτερο. Και καλά δηλαδή που δεν τα έγραψες όλα γιατί είναι και επίθετο επί αποστημάτων, όταν είναι ώριμο, να μας βγει το πεπόνι ανάποδα.

@sapere Τελικά αυτά τα αγγουροπέπονα στην ουγγρική και τη βασκική θα ξεθεμελιώσουν τη γλωσσολογία και τον ινδοευρωπαϊσμό :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

Πού πάμε ξεβράκωτοι στα καρπούζια;


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Να συνεχίσω; :)
> Στα βασκικά το καρπούζι λέγεται *angurri*. Φυσικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι στα ιταλικά λέγεται *anguria*, λέξη ελληνικής προέλευσης:
> www.etimo.it/?term=anguria&find=cerca



Όχι σε όλες τις διαλέκτους, όμως -σε πολλά μέρη της Ιταλίας το καρπούζι λέγεται cocomero, ενώ σε άλλες cucumero λέγεται το αγγούρι.


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 4, 2009)

sarant said:


> σε πολλά μέρη της Ιταλίας το καρπούζι λέγεται cocomero



Καμιά ιδέα για την ετυμολογία της *πλιζίνας* (Κως, Κάλυμνος) και της *πατίχας* (Σύμη, Αρχάγγελος Ρόδου, Κύπρος);


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Στα μανταρίνικα το πεπόνι λέγεται 瓜 gua και το καρπούζι 西瓜 xigua, δηλ. Δυτικό πεπόνι. (Out of the Indo-European conundrum!)


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

*Μουσική!*


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Καμιά ιδέα για την ετυμολογία της *πλιζίνας* (Κως, Κάλυμνος) και της *πατίχας* (Σύμη, Αρχάγγελος Ρόδου, Κύπρος);



Η πατίχα μου θύμισε το γαλλικό pastèque, το οποίο, λέει ο ατίλφης, λεγόταν αρχικώς patèque. Και ναι μεν η Κυπριακή έχει μπόλικα παλαιογαλλικά δάνεια, αλλά τούτο δω μάλλον είναι από τ' αραβικά απευθείας, διότι και η γαλλική λέξη είναι αραβικό δάνειο, από μπατίχα.

Η πλιζίνα δεν είναι αραβικής αρχής.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

Με το καρπούζι καταπιάνεται στο σημερινό του σημείωμα ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/karpuz/.


----------



## sarant (Aug 23, 2010)

Ο οποίος έχει πλέον υποκύψει ολοκληρωτικά στη γοητεία του Γερμανού... Διότι, όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο, είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς την ύπαρξη του νήματος αυτού, παρότι είχα βάλει κι εγώ το χεράκι μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω τη φωτογραφία που ενέπνευσε αυτό το νήμα, οπότε αναπληρώνω με εικόνα από το Βήμα για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες του καρπουζιού / υδροπέπονος.

Πατήστε εδώ

Η άχρηστη (;) πληροφορία:
Το λυκοπένιο (lycopene) είναι η χρωστική που κάνει κόκκινες τις ντομάτες, τα καρπούζια, την αγριοτριανταφυλλιά και άλλα κόκκινα της φύσης. Αυτό το «λυκοπ-» είναι από το _λυκοπερσικό_, το επίσημο ονοματάκι της ντομάτας. Και τι στο λύκο είναι ο περσικός λύκος; Στο ερωτόμηλο του Σαραντάκου δεν ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα.

Ο Γαληνός περιγράφει έναν χυμό για τα αρθριτικά, κιτρινωπό και με δυνατή μυρωδιά, από κάποιο απροσδιόριστο φυτό της Αιγύπτου που το έλεγαν _*λυκοπέρσιο*_. Πέρσιο ή πέρσειο ήταν ο καρπός ενός άλλου αιγυπτιακού δέντρο, της περσέας (ενός είδους αιγυπτιακού αβοκάντο). Αυτό το _λυκοπερσι(κ)ο_ το μεταφράζουν wolf’s peach. Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία: ο λύκος τι γυρεύει εκεί;

Ο Γεννάδιος λέει: «Κατά τινας το λυκοπερσικόν (sic) του Γαληνού είναι απλώς συνώνυμον του Λυκοπέρδου». Άρχισε να βρομάει το πράγμα και θα πρέπει να το πιάσουμε σε χωριστό νήμα…


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

Σχετικά με το λυκοπένιο έγραψα κάτι εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/karpuz/#comment-40476.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άρχισε να βρομάει το πράγμα και θα πρέπει να το πιάσουμε σε χωριστό νήμα…


Άμα ξεκινήσεις νέο νήμα, μην ξεχάσεις το λυκοπόδιο, το λυκίσκο και τα λούπινα!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Σχετικά με το λυκοπένιο έγραψα κάτι εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/karpuz/#comment-40476.


Αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι αλήθεια, οι μελέτες έδειξαν οτι η σάλτσα ντομάτας (σε μακαρονάδα ή πίτσα) είναι καλύτερη πηγή λυκοπένιου από την ωμή ντομάτα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

Σάλτσα ντομάτα (για την ακρίβεια: τοματοπολτός διπλής συμπύκνωσης) σε φέτες φρέσκο ψωμί με λάδι και ρίγανη... Το τι τρώγαμε παιδιά στην π.Μ.* εποχή...
_______
*π.Μ. = προ Μερέντας


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Σάλτσα ντομάτα (για την ακρίβεια: τοματοπολτός διπλής συμπύκνωσης) σε φέτες φρέσκο ψωμί με λάδι και ρίγανη... Το τι τρώγαμε παιδιά στην π.Μ.* εποχή...
> _______
> *π.Μ. = προ Μερέντας



Τώρα, ως γνωστόν, επωφελείται* της μ.Μ. εποχής.

* Από το _επωφελούμαι_ προέκυψε το *προφιτερόλ*;
< Ποιος θα αναλάβει την ετυμολόγηση αυτής της λέξης;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2010)

Δεν πιστεύω αυτό να το έτρωγες α.Μ.!  Άντε, να έτρωγες ταχίνι με μέλι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Ή ψωμί με λάδι και *ζάχαρη*! ;)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 24, 2010)

Κραιπάλες παλαιάς κοπής! 
(πριν ακόμα κι από το προτσές, που ανέφερες πριν!)


----------

